# Quay for my Car event - Audi TT night



## PooleTourism (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi there,

I thought some people on this forum may be interested in information on our Audi TT night, taking place as part of the *Rockley Park Quay for my Car event* this summer on Poole Quay, Dorset.

For one night only in the 2008 season Audi TT's will be able to display on the Quayside. This night, supported by Poole Audi will take place on *Friday 30th May* *(6pm - 9pm). * The event is completely free and we don't take advanced bookings so it's first come, first parked!

Poole Quay is a great place to spend a summer evening, with a selection of waterside cafes, bars and restaurants. It's a chance for owners to show off their vehicle and enjoy a relaxed evening. The event includes a Car of the Week competition with the winner receiving a special prize courtesy of event sponsor, Rockley Park Holiday Park.

For more information on the event and what other cars are featured this season you can visit the following link:
http://www.pooletourism.com/services.as ... D6209CB34B

Or send your email/mobile number to [email protected] for regular car event updates (please state which car event you are interested in).


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Who's going then there will be the new TTS there from Poole Audi, come on people if it's not supported we will lose the slot and it's always a good night


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Why did I think this was taking place in June?

I still quite fancy going though....any one else from South Wales/Bristol area going and fancy a cruise down?

Be a shame to lose the slot?

Matt


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Real shame I can't make this event this year. Been the last 3 years and had a great time.

Has anyone organised with Poole Tourism to get some TTOC parking on the Quay as in previous years? They won't let you on there for our usual spot unless it's been pre-arranged. Sam Gaskell (who posted the OP I think) is the one to contact.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Paul not sure who from the TTOC is actually coming


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I am almost 90% certain I am going with the TTOC flags etc.

I will give Poole Tourism a call and see what, if anything has been done.

We really need to know how many will be on the Quay side, any ideas?


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Iam in! anyone going got VAGCOM? mine is playing up :-( and i was be ever so grateful


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Damn - didn't realise it was this soon - can't make it - it was great last year


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Come on it's only an hour from here as I am working in wells at the mo


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn, I would have loved to get down to this one. I still don't have my car back yet.
Arrrrgghhh! :evil:

Maybe next year. :roll:

Sean.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

IT'S TONIGHT PEOPLE SEE YOU DOWN THERE


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry after all this promotion I didn't go all down to a tin of Hammerite spilling all over the passenger footwell necessitating a shit load of thinners and time so wasn't really in the mood very sorry but I am sure you'll understand


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So thats the end of Poole Quay Night then :?

Shame as for 5 years it was a super TT night.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> So thats the end of Poole Quay Night then :?
> 
> Shame as for 5 years it was a super TT night.


Hey John - how's things?

The end or just a blip? Hopefully next year will get more people again - maybe some more MKII owners will be more into the whole meet thing by then??


----------

